# Looking for Chinese Salt and Pepper Shrimp Recipe...



## beekay55 (Sep 19, 2002)

Good day can anyone help me with a reciepe for salt and pepper prawns, have seen a number in books where the salt and pepper is dried out in a wok but it is too salty.. may be a miss print..
or me just being a muppet.... any tips or reciepes would be appreciated


----------



## leigh (Sep 19, 2002)

Hi, beekay!  I've never seen the recipe you're talking about but would love to have it.  As for the salt: since shrimp is pretty salty all by itself, you might try making the recipe with no salt and the merest pinch of the MSG it probably calls for.  If it turns out to be not salty enough, try using 1/4 tsp of salt the next time and increase each time you make the recipe until it tastes the way you want it to.  Tedious, I know, but I'm pretty sure you'll end up with the result you want.  Good luck!  Let us know what you discover.

PS About MSG: a Chinese cookbook author I have in my collection says that MSG should amount to no more than 1/10th of the amount of salt used in a recipe.  Which I've found eliminates the parched mouth I usually get after eating commercial Chinese food.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 19, 2002)

Hi beekay55,

Here is a recipe I found.  See if it is anything like yours.

Chinese Salt and Pepper Shrimp

1 1/2 lbs (675 g) large shrimp, peeled and deveined
2 tsp (10 ml) salt
2 tsp (10 ml) garlic powder
1 tsp (5 ml) freshly ground pepper
2 Tbs (30 ml) cornstarch (cornflour)
3 Tbs (45 ml) vegetable oil

Combine the shrimp, salt, garlic powder, and pepper in a bowl, tossing to combine well. Marinate refrigerated for 1 to 2 hours. Toss with the cornstarch. Heat the oil in a large skillet over high heat and fry the shrimp in small batches until done, about 2 minutes per side.
Drain on paper towels and serve immediately. Serves 6 to 8

Let us know how it turns out if you try it.


----------



## billhoo (Feb 27, 2004)

*Salt and Pepper Shrimp*

The key to remember in Salt and Pepper Shrimp is to LEAVE THE SHELLS ON!  The whole concept is to peel and eat with your fingers.  The shell skeps the shrimp from getting too salty or spicy.

This is a great appetiser when served with drinks.

-Bill


----------



## ironchef (Feb 29, 2004)

actually, you don't even have to peel the shells off unless you're freaked out about eating them too. they're fried ultra-crispy and you can just eat the whole thing. but I guess you can peel them if you want. not as much flavor, though


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 1, 2004)

I never thought about leaving the shells on too when frying shrimp.  I leave the tails on and eat those - I love them - next time I fry shrimp (hopefully this year?? LOL) I'll leave the shells on.  

Thanks ironchef!!!  I always enjoy your tidbits of information and I thank you for taking the time to post here.  It doesn't go unnoticed.


----------

